# [Fatal Frame: The Lycan Village] Chapter 1: The Camera



## ConnerHemming (Sep 15, 2009)

Conner was walking around a new part of the woods, stopping and sniffing the air every once in a while. It was getting dark and Conner had to use his wolf eyes to see in the dark. He started to smell something foul and he flattened his ears. He slowly continued walking towards the smell 
"What is that nasty digus-" Conner yelped as he tripped over something and fell face first in the dirt. He slowly rolled over and looked where he tripped, a camera laid there 
"Huh? Thatâ€™s weird..." He crawled closed to it and sniffed it. It ALSO smelled very foul. He picked it up and glared at it 
"This must be a million years old" He looked around 
"I wonder who left it here and why they havenâ€™t come back for it..." he looked back at the camera. He tilted his head in curiosity, he wanted to know how it worked. He glared into it and looked around. It started to vibrate. He pulled it away from his face, spun it around and noticed a little glass part of the camera was glowing red. He tilted his head in curiosity once again and looked through it, he saw two men standing not to far away. He pulled the camera away and continued staring, the men were gone. His eyes widened and he looked back into the camera, the men were even closer. The camera vibrated and glowed more and more as the two men got closer. When one of the men reached for him, he screamed, dropped the camera, and bolted off. As he ran, he looked back for a quick second. When he turned around, he ran into someone, or something, and yelped, falling on his back. He sat up and shook his head, trying to un-fuzzify his vision.
     â€œSorry about that ma-â€œ he stopped himself as the female rose. Her eyes widened and so did Connerâ€™s. They sat in silence.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 15, 2009)

Are you asking for a critique, or...?


----------



## ConnerHemming (Sep 15, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Are you asking for a critique, or...?




opinion


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 16, 2009)

You have a furry audience, you have to put gay yiff in there. Also make sure the fox is the bitch.


----------



## ConnerHemming (Oct 1, 2009)

um the fox is me

i am not a bitch


----------



## Atrak (Oct 1, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You have a furry audience, you have to put gay yiff in there. Also make sure the fox is the bitch.



Not true. While I am fine with some gay yiff, I am straight, and just focusing on the gay side is not good. Then you become very selective in your target audience, and I doubt Conner wants that. Also, where do you see that she is a fox? I don't see the word fox anywhere in there.

There is some bad grammar, but what gets me is this:


> and looked where he tripped, a camera laid there


It sounds to me like this is a post-apocalyptic world. And that this wolf had never seen a camera before in his life. If that is the case, you should not say what the object is like that. You should describe it like someone who had never seen a camera before would.
Otherwise...interesting. I've toyed around with some post-apocalyptic ideas where humans are extinct and furries rose in their place, but haven't started anything. If this is post-apocalyptic, that is. If it isn't, I'm wondering what the setting is.


----------



## ConnerHemming (Oct 1, 2009)

you'll find out


----------



## ConnerHemming (Oct 1, 2009)

the camera is over 100 years old


and im not a pro writer

let me write the way i want thank you

the setting is a forest in raccoon city dated today


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 1, 2009)

Atrakaj, I believe mister Crackers was just making a really lame joke about the fandom.  No need to respond to it.
And everyone should also avoid flipping out at this response:


> and im not a pro writer
> 
> let me write the way i want thank you


Because I know you all want to.  Just try to contain yourselves, huh?  Or flip out in a PM or something.  Whatever.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Oct 1, 2009)

ConnerHemming said:


> opinion





ConnerHemming said:


> let me write the way i want thank you



So...uh, positive opinions only then?


----------



## Volpino (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not sure about 'flipping out.'

I am wondering if you meant to direct that comment regarding writing the way you want to, to atrakaj.

You did, after all, ask for opinions.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 1, 2009)

Heh heh. You may have just given it away, Conner. Racoon City, as in...nvm  . Don't want to ruin if for anyone else, if I am right.


----------

